# Cheap, realistic, and quick Apothecary / Witch bottles filled with ingredients.



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm finally posting a tutorial! Woohoo! 

These bottles will surely look realistic AND last.

Materials:
Assorted glass bottles that already include fitting corks. (Can be found at almost ANY craft store *cough Michaels cough*)
Flavorless, colorless gelatin. (Grocery stores)
Food coloring
Assorted live and dead plant pieces from the woods or your backyard (Mushrooms, dead leaves, LIVE leaves, flower buds, dead flower buds... you get it.)

A funnel
Hot glue.

Instructions:
3 cups of water for ever 4 packets (equivalent to one tablespoon) of gelatin you plan on using.
Add the gelatin to the boiling water and mix until completely dissolved.
Using the funnel, pour as muh into the bottle as desired. Then you may or may not decide to add your natural 'ingredients' into the bottles. Shake 9covered of course) until all the ingredients are covered within the bottle and settle down to the bottom. Now you may or may not decide to add food coloring; color as desired.

Using the hot glue, create a ring aroudn the cork and place into bottle firmly, swish the bottle around one more time and wit for everything to settle.

Now, place into the refrigerator until firm and there ya' go!
WITCHES BOTTLES!

Now you may choose to add labels or keep them as is.
Enjoy!

(If there are any mistakes or if anything is hard to understand I apologize and will do my best to clear things up! This is my first time posting a tutorial!)


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Pictures coming soon!


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Just wondering, have you made these and stored them for a time? Sometimes when you use food/organic product with a liquid it will ferment and cause the bottle to explode. I was wondering how your method does during storage. Thanks


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

lzrdsgal said:


> Just wondering, have you made these and stored them for a time? Sometimes when you use food/organic product with a liquid it will ferment and cause the bottle to explode. I was wondering how your method does during storage. Thanks


Hello!
I only have the bottles that I made last year, and they seem to be doing fine!
Just be sure to keep them in a cool, dark place for storage.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Well that answers that question LOL If you have them from last year and no big jello explosions in your storage... good enough for me LOL Nothing worse than having a jello giggler on your favorite life sized Jason prop.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL !!!
One of my witch jars contains Gefilte Fish from Big Lots. (It made a great looking bottle of Goblin Brains.) I had removed the label and painted the lid but _never_ opened the jar, of course. Ewwwwwww.

After the season was over and it was packed away into a box, I was sure to mark the box with large letters that read... _*"If something stinks - check this box!"*_


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

*Will be interesting to see...*



darkrosemanor said:


> LOL !!!
> One of my witch jars contains Gefilte Fish from Big Lots. (It made a great looking bottle of Goblin Brains.) I had removed the label and painted the lid but _never_ opened the jar, of course. Ewwwwwww.
> 
> After the season was over and it was packed away into a box, I was sure to mark the box with large letters that read... _*"If something stinks - check this box!"*_


Will be interesting to see... what happens to a stuffed animal alien I STUFFED into a mason jar and jello-ified in light of what you and others have said. The little guy is sitting on top of the fridge and still looks good at 3 months and counting. Why not flavored? The sugar ferments? Hmmm... will have to put it somewhere it can be watched for explosive tendencies. 
But speaking of jello... has anyone created Jello mummy brains by desicating (sp) and freeze drying jiggler brain and heart molds in a freezer? I had to throw a three year old one away because it began to stink. I am still experimenting to get them right so they last a long time (like almost forever). The mad scientist in me I guess. 

I suspect it only went bad because it contained other food stuffs to make the brain really gross. The drying and freezing preserved it 2 almost three years, and all dried out it looked all ancient and mummified. Used this brain 2 years. Very cool. Until the freezer started picking up the smell. Bad baggie...lol.
Well, back to making mummy jello's (got a new size brain mold this year). Cait

Ps: My other "brains" of similar age are holding up somewhat better. Food coloring instead of flavored may just make my creations almost immortal, thanks... maniacal laugh here!

PPS: Is this the sort of thing that might go in the "tutes" section as a standalone article? You can't just bag em and tag em (or so i quickly discovered).


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

darkrosemanor said:


> LOL !!!
> One of my witch jars contains Gefilte Fish from Big Lots. (It made a great looking bottle of Goblin Brains.) I had removed the label and painted the lid but _never_ opened the jar, of course. Ewwwwwww.
> 
> After the season was over and it was packed away into a box, I was sure to mark the box with large letters that read... _*"If something stinks - check this box!"*_


Sounds good... mmmm.
lol


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

lzrdsgal said:


> Well that answers that question LOL If you have them from last year and no big jello explosions in your storage... good enough for me LOL Nothing worse than having a jello giggler on your favorite life sized Jason prop.


Exactly! lol


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

*Mummy...*

Thanks "Future" for the encouragement. I Didn't mean to hijack your thread. But I will get my thoughts together and post something up on the proper mummification of jello...lol.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Caitsith said:


> Thanks "Future" for the encouragement. I Didn't mean to hijack your thread. But I will get my thoughts together and post something up on the proper mummification of jello...lol.


wooooo!
I really liked your brain idea, I think I may have to make one. Or two... or five hundred and six.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never tried the geletin solution. I think this would ease my mind a bit more that storing my fluid-filled bottles. And let me tell you, if something can rot, stink or mold, it will be at my house that takes place! Thanks for passing along along this info. I've got a sleu of bottles and labels ready to go.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> I've never tried the geletin solution. I think this would ease my mind a bit more that storing my fluid-filled bottles. And let me tell you, if something can rot, stink or mold, it will be at my house that takes place! Thanks for passing along along this info. I've got a sleu of bottles and labels ready to go.


I'm glad you found this useful.


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds neat! Before I try it though, I want to see how the finished product looks! Bring on the pictures!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

korigirl said:


> Sounds neat! Before I try it though, I want to see how the finished product looks! Bring on the pictures!


Ok, later today I'll get some pictures up!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You know, they sell colored hot glue sticks.

Would they be a feasible replacement for gelatin?

Yeah, you'd have to use several sticks for a jar, but it would last with no rot or decay concerns, right?


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Spats said:


> You know, they sell colored hot glue sticks.
> 
> Would they be a feasible replacement for gelatin?
> 
> Yeah, you'd have to use several sticks for a jar, but it would last with no rot or decay concerns, right?


Great idea 
Much better than moldy old gelatin haha


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Depending on how "permanent" you want these to be, you can always use something like Craft Water or Quick Water tinted to your liking. For larger projects it can get costly however, but the results are great.

(Off the subject a tad - have any of you come across glow in the dark glue sticks? If so, where did you find them? I've seen the colored sticks, but no glow in the dark.)


----------



## DerGrundel (May 17, 2010)

GiggleFairy, are you looking for hot glue or normal papercraft glue sticks? If you want hot glue, I imagine you could use some of the WebCaster sticks--which near as I understand are slightly modified hotglue sticks. They come in Black, Red, Clear, Yellow, and Glow-in-the-Dark. If you are looking for the papercraft glue stick, I'm afraid I've never even heard of it being glow-in-the-dark.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

DerGrundel said:


> GiggleFairy, are you looking for hot glue or normal papercraft glue sticks? If you want hot glue, I imagine you could use some of the WebCaster sticks--which near as I understand are slightly modified hotglue sticks. They come in Black, Red, Clear, Yellow, and Glow-in-the-Dark. If you are looking for the papercraft glue stick, I'm afraid I've never even heard of it being glow-in-the-dark.


Thanks for the info. These are hot glue and are used in a craft in Martha Stewart's latest Halloween mag. If I actually find the the stick she uses, I'll pass on the info. Thanks again!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I had gotten some blood red, hot melt glue sticks at Michaels Crafts. I got a pan of cold water and drizzled the hot glue into the cold water from about 6 inches up. The strands of glue set up instantly, forming a nice bundle of "veins" that I placed in mason jars. This is simple quick and most importantly CHEAP! 

Eric


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Wolfbeard said:


> I had gotten some blood red, hot melt glue sticks at Michaels Crafts. I got a pan of cold water and drizzled the hot glue into the cold water from about 6 inches up. The strands of glue set up instantly, forming a nice bundle of "veins" that I placed in mason jars. This is simple quick and most importantly CHEAP!
> 
> Eric




Oh I'm liking that idea.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> Originally Posted by Wolfbeard
> I had gotten some blood red, hot melt glue sticks at Michaels Crafts. I got a pan of cold water and drizzled the hot glue into the cold water from about 6 inches up. The strands of glue set up instantly, forming a nice bundle of "veins" that I placed in mason jars. This is simple quick and most importantly CHEAP!
> 
> Eric
> ...



I should add that you need to keep the glue gun moving to avoid the glue from globbing up.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*When Beginning Here..*

I had "0"-$! So my display pieces came from the garbage or from the ancient city dump right over the cliff behind my house, all sorts of bottles, many very old waiting to be plucked up.
I labeled them:"Ravens Grin Underware Paint..Scented" For restoring "White" to whites.
One very small bottle was labeled "Political Honesty", this was enough for a whole big room full of those people we elect.
I mixed some dark blue paint to match the lettering on a famous bottle of beer and made it now say:"Butt Geiser-Kink of Rears!" I had to remake this after someone stole my first one, the second one has a hole drilled through the glass and is bottled down.


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

*Great idea and so simple*



Wolfbeard said:


> I should add that you need to keep the glue gun moving to avoid the glue from globbing up.


Great idea Wolfbeard. I'm going to have to rush right out and get some red . I would imagine since all the sticks are the same, then any color including the flouescent ones would work to create some startling effects!


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

I just had a thought I'm going to try out. 2 glue sticks (different colors) . Take a dremel and cut each in half lengthwise. Feed half of each stick into gun like they were one stick. Instant vericose veins??? Might just work... Cait


----------

